# Sir Vape Birthday - 1st to 2nd Dec 2017



## Sir Vape (30/11/17)

*Join Sir Vape & friends for their Birthday Bash

1st Dec Friday 8am to 8pm
2nd Dec Saturday 10am to 5pm

Birthday Specials will be available online & in-store.

Over R20000 in prizes & giveaways in-store only.

First 20 people to spend R500 or more receive a free 60ml bottle of international juice. In-store only!!!

We will have two lucky draws both valued at R3100 each. All you need to do is after any purchase write your name down on one of the competitions slips and put it in the box.

First draw will take place on Friday 1st Dec at 7:30pm
Second draw will take place on Saturday 2nd Dec at 3:30pm


FRIDAY 1ST DECEMBER EVENTS
Specials all day
An evening with Naeem from Joose-E-Liqz (Pre-launch of SNLV Ice & Toffe-d-luxe - 30 tester bottles to giveaway). 4pm - 8pm
Lucky Draw at 7:30pm

SATURDAY 2ND DECEMBER EVENTS
Specials all day
Fusion Juice Launch
Nasty Juice Launch
New Burst NCV 
Mojito Juice Launch
& More ....
Cloud Comp takes place at 1:00pm - Prize valued at R3500
Trick Comp takes place at 2:00pm - Prize valued at R4000
Lucky Draw at 3:00pm
Random giveaways 

Cloud Comp / Trick Comp - Please email craig@sirvape.co.za to register and for rules.

Going to be an awesome weekend!!!

Please share this event with your friends. The more the merrier.*​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/11/17)

No time for the Credit Card/Bank account to breathe after Black Friday...

Oh well.. More vape goodies!!


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

Wow! This is going to be a crazy day at Sir Vape!

Happy Birthday guys!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Happy birthday @Sir Vape 
This sounds like a great weekend bash
Please take a picture or two for us !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/12/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

